# Cerveceria Hatuey



## daddytrecool (Jan 17, 2011)

Another bottle from Guantanamo Bay, Cuba. It says CERVECERIA HATUEY/ SANTIAGO DE CUBA with a side profile of an indian. I think it's referred to as the One eyed indian beer.


----------



## surfaceone (Jan 20, 2011)

Hola Alvan,






 "You have to try an authentic Cuban beer. You'll see the signs for Hatuey (pronounced "ah-tway") all over town. Just look for the Indian head logo. The Indian in question is Hatuey, a Taino indian chief who headed several rebellions against the Spanish in the early 16th century. The Bacardi Rum Company began brewing this beer at the Santiago Brewery in 1926.It, like all of their Cuban holdings was seized by the corrupt Cuban government after the "revolution."

 It's a very Cuban tradition to share this beer with a good friend. You step up to the bar and order: "un indio y dos canoas." This means, "one indian and two canoes." You'll get a cold bottle of Hatuey and two small glasses. This is a real display of friendship, and you don't have to stop there. You can order several rounds this way to quench your thirst." 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


From.










 "Before 1919, the Santiago Brewing Company was founded by Sr. Eduardo Chibas. During this year under the direction of Don Enrique Schueg y Chassin, the facilities were acquired by CompaÃ±ia Ron BACARDI S.A. The brewery located in the San Pedrito district of Santiago de Cuba, was purchased for the sole purpose of constructing a new Bacardi distillery to service increased consumption demands from Americans traveling in large numbers to Cuba during American Prohibition.

 The new distillery was inaugurated on February 4th 1922 when Company Chairman Emilio Bacardi Moreau, his niece Enriqueta Schueg Bacardi and the Companyâ€™s eldest employee Marcos Martinez hoisted the Cuban flag above the distillery. Shortly thereafter a new ice factory servicing Santiago de Cuba and the surrounding region also opened its doors at the site of the defunct brewery.

 n 1926, CompaÃ±Ã­a Ron BACARDI S.A. decided to make use of the brewing facilities. This was done for the purpose of producing beer for local consumption. CompaÃ±Ã­a Ron BACARDI S.A. soon began the process of hiring Havana Brewers and in 1927 the Santiago Brewing Company launched HATUEY beer.

 After Emilioâ€™s death the new Company Chairman Enrique Schueg, contracted Mr. George J. Friedrich from the United States for the sole purpose of producing HATUEY beer. Mr. Friedrich, a German Master Brewer and Chemist, is credited with the first production of HATUEY." From Hatuey.


----------



## daddytrecool (Jan 20, 2011)

Thanks for looking this stuff up...in some of the research I did; a beer rating website said the beer smelled like a dump and the taste was similar. I'd still be willing to try it.


----------



## cordilleran (Jan 20, 2011)

Beer snobs. Bet they never shared Hatuey with la Guantanamera. After all, it's the company you keep when partaking of suds.


----------



## sfe01@hotmail.com (Feb 16, 2012)

I would love almost anything more than to return and have a bottle with a Cuban. For myself I never had the opportunity to actually meet a Cuban while I was stationed at Guantanamo. I know this has absolutly nothing to do with bottle collecting and such, but I personally have nothing against any Cuban. Having worked with the Marine sappers who maintained the mine fields that surround the base. I only 'met' two poor souls that had tried to cross a field during a thunderstorm;which is why the sentry did not report an explosion and I had the dubious job of pronouncing them deceased. I'd raise a bottle of Hatuey to both. They both had a bigger set than I.


----------



## jcrlanger (Mar 10, 2012)

Just dug one of these up yesterday in an NC dump site that has ties to the historic Hotel Charlotte.  Thanks for the info, great read.


----------



## jcrlanger (Mar 12, 2012)

fyi,

 mine has the Illinois Glass Company marking on the bottom.  Were the bottles made in America and shipped to Cuba for bottling?  That puts mine between 1926-1929 if this is true.


----------



## shunyadragon (May 17, 2018)

jcrlanger said:


> Just dug one of these up yesterday in an NC dump site that has ties to the historic Hotel Charlotte.  Thanks for the info, great read.



I found the the same dark brown beer bottle in Alamance, NC. There was no indication on the bottle that the bottle was made in the USA. The bottom edge read PROPIEDAD DE LA COMPANIA RON BACARDI, SA

Thank you! This thread did all the research for me.


----------

